# obsolete spring



## urnotfastenuf (Jan 16, 2019)

Having a big problem locating a spring PN# 531 00 26-34 for a Husqvarna 10-30E.
HELP


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

You may have to forget finding an OEM part. Most hardware stores have a good selection of springs. Shop around a bit you can most likely find a similar spring that will work. From the diagrams I found this is a traction engage spring. A similar spring in length and hardness should be fine.


----------

